# 12/20 specks



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Put in pre dawn Saturday and fished til 11 or so. Ended up paddling a little ways to a spot I wanted to hit first thing, skipped over some fishy looking water on the way, but glad I did, because I was on fish within first few casts. Ultra stained water so fishing sssssllllllooooooooowwwww was only way to get bit. 2nd fish of day was a healthy 4lb+ fish, few cast later got a better one @26" ended up being 5.8lb, and then rest of morning was just 2.5-3.5lbers. Bite shut down by 1030 or so.

4lbr








26" 5.8LB








On a slow retrieve they were slamming the crystal skrimp 








Was a good 4 fish limit, 26" fish on top in pic.


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

You killed it man!!


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Nice fish!


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

WoW! Nice:fishing:
Makin me hungry!


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Very nice limit - glenn


----------



## CurtisFlorida (Oct 4, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Nice job


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

Nice work. Pretty fish.


----------

